# Neon City



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Beside skyscrapers, I'm also fond of neon lights. Anyone here have pics of neon in your city. Here are some that I found

Las Vegas



















Hong Kong










Tokyo










Shanghai










London










New York


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Check my thread on this
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226465


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I've seen the thread but this one is more concentrated on neon lights


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Luv them. Far Eastern cities just look great at night.


----------



## Naga_Solidus (Mar 29, 2005)

I believe that neon lights and stuff can easily brighten up any place and make it more interesting than normal.


----------



## C-Kompii (Oct 12, 2004)

Taipei

I guess I'll just repost what I had in the other thread.

Taipei's Ximending Square (credit goes to the original photographers)





































-G'day-


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

downtown los angeles use to have a lot of neon, the most concentrated at the time I think










doesnt really compare with the flashiness of today's modern cities. It was all neon back then though, not back-lit


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

I love Times Square but I would not want to see neon like that in any other part of NYC. I like to be able to appreciate interesting architecture without it being obstructed by billboards and video screens. East Asian cities like Hong Kong, Tokyo, and Shnaghai don't really have too much architecture worth caring about so nothing is lost when they plaster huge chunks of their cities with neon. In fact, those cities almost need the neon to make their bland, concrete buildings look more interesting.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

I do like them, but there not that important. Some people on the forum used it as a reason for Tokyo being better than London once


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Everyone these days just love Neon Lights!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

C-Kompii said:


> Taipei
> 
> I guess I'll just repost what I had in the other thread.
> 
> ...


I don't see any neon in there at all. nice area though


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

RENO!!


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

except nyc times aquare and las vegas
asian neon generally best in the world
tokyo,hong kong,etc...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The picture of downtown Los Angeles is very surprising with all that neon. Today, they are mostly concentrated in Hollywood Blvd. or Universal Citywalk

More neon images









Osaka









Manila









Taipei


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

a lot of this stuff isnt neon, its signs with lights behind them, or a lot of lightbulbs


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

What is the definition of neon?


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Neon is colored tubing (neon itself is the chemical inside the tube) that is used to make outlines and pictures for signs. Once upon a time the nighttime advertising in places like Times Square and Picadilly Circus was almost all neon. Today they use computer screens and lighting effects instead of real neon tubes.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

James Saito said:


> What is the definition of neon?


A noble gas.


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

And not all the 'neon lights' are filled with Neon. I think they use other noble gases as well.

Moreover, many of the lights in the pictures above aren't neon lights, but plasma or LCD screens, posters shone with spotlights, screens full of LEDs, etc.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong neon!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's the neon thread


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

Las Vegas:



rst22 said:


> http://onemansblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/binions-las-vegas.jpg


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Sydney's best known neon sign is the Coca Cola Sign in Kings Cross, erected in 1976.


coca cola sign by O'o Murbiyanto, on Flickr


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://classiccopenhagen.blogspot.com/2010/12/neon-king.html


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Oslo, Norway*

Some from Oslo, Norway.

Freia sign from 1909 but have been redesigned throughout the years. It's was the first roof sign in Europe. 

Freia logo by friutbildning, on Flickr


[Oslo] - Freia by Mark_66it, on Flickr


Neon sign erected on top of old 19th century building. Unsure about the age of the sign. 

069. Oslo - Stortingsgata by Magister_Ludi, on Flickr

In the night (to the left):











Neon sign from the '30s on top of '30s buidlings:

nationaltheatret by mallol, on Flickr









http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/E2qm2T_B3eR-Q62YaR-8ag


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

Neon is so much nicer than LED lights.


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

London:


100_8814 by jglsongs, on Flickr












http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fil:Empire_at_Leicester_Square_London.jpg











http://www.freefoto.com/preview/31-28-1/The-Empire--Leicester-Square










http://www.fotopedia.com/items/rdTIYSD2noE-cLCo4UN11Q8











http://www.londontown.com/LondonEvents/TheMousetrap/dc29e/











http://www.top10ten.co.uk/london-gallery.html





















http://www.art.com/products/p141138...ws-of-soho-sex-shop-london-united-kingdom.htm











http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotsonstudio/favorites/?view=lg











http://www.roberthollingworth.co.uk...ing-bbc-documentary-pilot.html/attachment/001




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/sohopeople/galleries/72157623485725762











http://www.photographersdirect.com/buyers/stockphoto.asp?imageid=3346364










http://www.freefoto.com/preview/31-28-57/The-Windmill-International--London




rst22 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windmill_Theatre





rst22 said:


> http://www.masterfile.com/stock-photography/image/613-00309294/Shaftesbury-Avenue-London-England
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rst22 said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/stage/cul...dec/29/seven-days-stage-2011-special-pictures





rst22 said:


> http://blog.travelpod.com/travel-photo/elyse.../europe-2006/1138917180/img_1388.jpg/tpod.html





rst22 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb912/4320000019/





rst22 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/415848255/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rst22 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/normko/398040185/
> 
> This photo was taken in April 1973.












http://www.pixagogo.com/8100915148


----------



## Lindemann (Sep 11, 2002)

Hong Kong is the neon capital of the world. It's not found just in major streets or squares, like in most cities... here it's present everywhere in the commercial areas, even in minor streets. Sometimes, the chaotic layout of the signs almost blocks the sky.
It transmits a truly 'life' sensation when you explore the city (incremented with the characteristic hongkonese density).


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

San Francisco:










http://www.city-data.com/forum/san-francisco/295544-stay-castro-2.html










http://sanfranciscophotosoftheday.blogspot.com/2010/05/neon-red-on-columbus-avenue.html










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6588607193/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5165526521/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/crbinva/4686879569/










http://www.flickriver.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625520634856/










http://www.500clubsf.com/


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodzina/374299389/


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

Market Street, San Francisco, 1960's









link


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

Besides Vancouver where else has there been a revival in neon? Its heyday was from the 1930's-60. In many places such as San Francisco's midmarket district it was removed completely. There was a ballot measure to bring back the sign district(not sure if it was neon or just billboards and led screens). In Time Square in New York and Piccadilly Cricus in London they replaced almost all the neon with the screens.


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^


Vancouver is actively trying to restore neon in the city but it is pretty much anti billboards. Granville Street and Chinatown are where you'll find the most neon:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gord99/4374370674/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4380077027/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianivarieanna/4332908631/sizes/o/









[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

Gran Via, Madrid:











http://easyarte.com/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/javiercorbo/6271026384/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomasfano/2851061638/










http://www.fotothing.com/Polo/photo/b80d85b87961744ac8460dcc92dd2d2f/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/madridpixel/5208908277/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tyrexito/4414474036/










http://madrid.evisos.es/fotos-del-anuncio/alcobendas-rotulos-luminosos-y-neones-id-157856










http://www.flickriver.com/groups/neonesdemadrid/pool/interesting/










http://ciudadmadrid.olx.es/rotulos-luminosos-y-neon-iid-17656511


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

I've seen many neon lights in HK and more and more china cities are having these neon lights. Probably because the emergence of bright LED's in the commercial market. Apart from low power consumption and high durability, it is brighter than the conventional lights. And yes, prices of LED is dropping nowadays due to massive supply.


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

Copenhagen:











http://www.flickr.com/photos/classiccopenhagen/5256327842/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/16nine/302989861/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidcjones/3959166204/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/crumbs/2039225137/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrs_olsen/2793245029/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/classiccopenhagen/5256327828/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6478790627/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/cactushands/148311447/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken_yasuhara/5310199124/


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Soi Cowboy, Bangkok:


Soi Cowboy. by Chris.E, on Flickr

Soi Cowboy. by Chris.E, on Flickr

Soi Cowboy by Jet Rabe, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Walking Street, Pattaya*


Walking Street in Pattaya by emyatcal, on Flickr


Walking Street, Pattaya by krashkraft, on Flickr


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

Amsterdam. Most of these are from the Redlight District.











http://www.flickr.com/photos/silkordes/3342752392/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashokmandy/965644738/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2308503000/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dookington/407103873/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sneedy/90135754/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindseylein/3177201483/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkpunk/3638249594/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkpunk/3637436313/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkpunk/3637436013/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/roslol/3365477918/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonxyz/4081644358/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyh74/2440350697/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevie_gill/440712494/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hammarn/536304115/


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

San Francisco's Fisherman's Wharf:










http://www.fotolibra.com/gallery/650106/neon-sign-of-fishermans-wharf/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedrosz/5569236369/










http://heartthrobpinchy.blogspot.com/2009_11_01_archive.html










http://www.igougo.com/journal-j45050-San_Francisco-Weekend_on_the_Wharf.html










http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomashawk/278837200/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2723750558/












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2722916691/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/a_clark/2975977686/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/skipmoore/6916362422/










http://www.igougo.com/journal-j45050-San_Francisco-Weekend_on_the_Wharf.html










http://www.flickr.com/photos/iggbees/6893445942/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hollywoodplace/6186631769/










http://www.flickriver.com/photos/thomashawk/sets/72157603922602574/


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hong Kong:












http://photoeverywhere.co.uk/east/hongkong/slides/36-nathanroadnight2.htm










http://travelblog.viator.com/top-things-to-do-in-hong-kong/










http://www.jblog.fr/wallpapers/11949,jeux,gratuit,neon,night,hong,kong,china,800x600.html










http://www.ebay.com/itm/HONG-KONG-NEON-LIGHTS-NIGHT-ART-PRINT-POSTER-/370431346215










http://www.flickriver.com/photos/ianlloyd/sets/72157614738881264/










http://www.masterfile.com/stock-pho...79530/Neon-Signs-on-Street-at-Night-Hong-Kong










http://www.mark-ju.net/diary/2003/dec4.htm










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandc/favorites/page15/?view=lg


----------

